# unable to find or access dlink sharecenter in network



## shodan001 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have somehow messed up my home network which makes that I cannot access my dlink sharecenter (dns-320) anymore.

It started by me resetting my wireless modem/router (TP-link TRWR841N) in order to be able to access it again. For the sake of being complete: behind that I also had an old netopia router which I used as a switch. I didn't need this one anymore, so I've taking it out. My current lay out is: TP-link modem/router from which:
*1 cable goes to a centrally placed switch, on which my TV, received and PS3 are connected, 
*1 cable goes to the sharecenter
*1 cable goes to the PC

Strange things are that my TV, which is a philips smart TV is still able to see the sharecenter, and even access the files. On the PC however, If I look into the devices in the network, I don't find the TV, but I do see the receiver.

Before I had these problems, I could also easily access the sharecenter from a mobile device by using eg. ES file explorer. this app stills displays the NAS, but it now gives me a message that I cannot login. I'm not sure of the fact that I can still see the NAS is due to history or that it actually still finds it.


As you can see, I'm lost....Hopefully anyone out here is able to help.


----------



## shodan001 (Dec 3, 2015)

Could it have something to do with the IP adressess? If I check my TP-link, I see it has something like 192.168.1.** but the devices which I cannot find on my network seem to have something like 192.168.8.**


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Yes, your Subnet is wrong on the devices you can't find. Are they using Static IP address or are they receiving an IP address by DHCP from the TPLink router? If Static, the reset the devices to the IP address of 192.168.1.xxx


----------



## shodan001 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi, thank you so much for trying to help me out. I will have to check this. I almost know nothing about these things. I do seem to remember that the TP-link router had DHCP enabled. What I also remember is that the Netopia router, which used to be there, had DHCP disabled in order to let it function as a switch? Yesterday, I also a saw that I could put a range of IP's into the modem ?
If I need to change the IP's of the devices I can't find, how should I do this if I can't reach them? And also, how could I change the IP of the TV? would there be something I can change in the TP-link setting so that I can see or connect to all devices?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

shodan001 said:


> If I need to change the IP's of the devices I can't find, how should I do this if I can't reach them? And also, how could I change the IP of the TV? would there be something I can change in the TP-link setting so that I can see or connect to all devices?


The router is a central network device, so resetting it should ideally be followed by resetting and/or reconfiguring and/or verifying the settings of other devices that connect to and through it.

The ShareCenter by default acquires an ip address from the router (DHCP), so does your PC, TV, PS3 and other devices on the network. If you or someone else changed this and configured them with static addresses, then you should re-enable automatic addressing (DHCP) on these devices. If you'd like them to have specific addresses for whatever reason, especially the ShareCenter, you can reserve that address on the router so that the NAS always gets the same address to avoid accessibility issues after mapping it.

To regain access to the lost devices, you'll have to directly configure the devices themselves and not the router, so there isn't some setting that you can change on the TP-Link to regain access to those devices.

To start with the ShareCenter, it has a reset button that you can press using a straightened paper clip or something fairly blunt and thin enough to reach that button. The manual instructs to press and hold this button (at the back of the NAS) until the power LED starts flashing. Allow it at least a minute to finish resetting. After it's finished, all settings should be back to factory defaults including ip addressing scheme (automatic-DHCP). You can then check on your PC if the NAS appears as a network device and connect to its web management interface (via a browser). Alternatively, after resetting, you can use the setup wizard software that came supplied on the cd that came with the NAS or if the disc is no longer available you can download the same software from D-Link Support.

I believe your TV has a menu for network settings that you can access using its remote control or touch screen. Set it to DHCP and power-cycle it so that it acquires an address from the router. Refer to its manual which should be readily available on the internet or even on the TV's OS/firmware.


----------



## shodan001 (Dec 3, 2015)

hi Stancestan,

Thank you for these very clear instructions. I'm going to try it now. I believe indeed that my nas might currently been set up with a static IP. I have two network mappings to it, so that I can always easily go to some folders using the explorer.

I'll try the TV afterwards.


----------



## shodan001 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi,

After resetting the NAS, I found it on the router, and by browsing towards that IP address, I can reach it ! me so happy.
Now I guess I need to set it up with a static IP. Can you guide me on this as well? Should it be done on the NAS directly, or only on the router, as mentionned here above

What I can see in the network managementweb UI of the nas, in LAN setup menu, is that it currently is indeed on DHCP. I can choose to switch this to static. Can I just do this, and how do I choose an IP ? also adjustments required in the router?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

shodan001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> After resetting the NAS, I found it on the router, and by browsing towards that IP address, I can reach it ! me so happy.
> Now I guess I need to set it up with a static IP. Can you guide me on this as well?


Gladly :smile:



> Should it be done on the NAS directly, or only on the router, as mentionned here above


It's easier and quicker if done directly on the NAS, so I recommend doing it that way.



> What I can see in the network managementweb UI of the nas, in LAN setup menu, is that it currently is indeed on DHCP. I can choose to switch this to static. Can I just do this, and how do I choose an IP ? also adjustments required in the router?


Yes, you can and should switch to static. About choosing the ip address, just select one that is NOT within the range of addresses served by the router (DHCP server). By default, your router is most likely set to serve addresses within 192.168.x.100 - 192.168.x.200. Any address outside of that range, eg 192.168.x.2, is suitable for the NAS. Login to your router and check the range used by its DHCP server functionality.

Note: make sure you give it an ip address that is in the same subnet as the router. For example, if the router has ip 192.168.0.1 and subnet mask 255.255.255.0, then give the NAS an address of 192.168.0.x and subnet mask 255.255.255.0. If changes do not seem to take effect immediately, reboot or power-cycle the NAS (turn off, unplug power source for a minute or longer, reconnect power source and turn it on).


----------



## shodan001 (Dec 3, 2015)

doing some further reading on the internet,...could it be that the assignement of the static IP should be done in the router's menu DHCP/Address Reservation? Here it seems I can enter a mac address and a reserved IP address. I just don't know how to choose an IP address. I know it should start like 192.168.1. but what should the last nbr be?. Can I do anything wrong?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

shodan001 said:


> doing some further reading on the internet,...could it be that the assignement of the static IP should be done in the router's menu DHCP/Address Reservation? Here it seems I can enter a mac address and a reserved IP address. I just don't know how to choose an IP address. I know it should start like 192.168.1. but what should the last nbr be?. Can I do anything wrong?


What is the router's IP address?


----------



## shodan001 (Dec 3, 2015)

Sorry, guess that my post crossed yours, by being a bit unpatience.

my routers IP (LAN ?) is 192.168.1.1
If I look into DHCP, the start address is 192.168.1.100 and the end address is 192.168.1.199. 
So reading you posts, if I enter in the routers address reservation, the MAC id of the NAS and assign it to 192.168.1.2, it should be fine?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

shodan001 said:


> Sorry, guess that my post crossed yours, by being a bit unpatience.
> 
> my routers IP (LAN ?) is 192.168.1.1
> If I look into DHCP, the start address is 192.168.1.100 and the end address is 192.168.1.199.
> So reading you posts, if I enter in the routers address reservation, the MAC id of the NAS and assign it to 192.168.1.2, it should be fine?


Yes, 192.168.1.2 is fine. The NAS' MAC address should be listed in the router's DHCP clients list so you can simply copy paste it to avoid typing or formatting errors.


----------



## shodan001 (Dec 3, 2015)

Stancestans, thank you so much. Everything seems to be working again. I assigned the static ip in the router, and after reboot of the router and the pc, the nas showed in windows explorer and I was able to restore my network mappings. Just to be complete in my current set up, can you explain me some more ?
If I check the network management in the dns320 webUI, it also allows me to change LAN settings and put this on static. Is this required, recommended, and why would I do this if it works fine by the assignment in the modem?

Btw, I also found the TV again in the network.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

shodan001 said:


> Stancestans, thank you so much. Everything seems to be working again. I assigned the static ip in the router, and after reboot of the router and the pc, the nas showed in windows explorer and I was able to restore my network mappings.


You're welcome :smile:
Glad to know everything is working fine.



> Just to be complete in my current set up, can you explain me some more ?
> If I check the network management in the dns320 webUI, it also allows me to change LAN settings and put this on static. Is this required, recommended, and why would I do this if it works fine by the assignment in the modem?
> 
> Btw, I also found the TV again in the network.


Setting it to static is neither required nor recommended, it's mostly a personal preference. However, it is recommended to maintain a specific ip address for the NAS for drive mapping. You can either do it using dhcp reservation or setting it to static or both. The same applies to network devices that are setup for access using a specific ip address, eg network printers.


----------

